# Wild Guessing - When will the 6.3 roll-out resume?



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Well, since I have all this time freed up from forcing calls and doing additional prayers for some decent performance out of my stock HR10-250, I figured I'd collect as many WAG's as possible. 

So step right up and place your bets. When do you think we'll see the roll-out resume?


----------



## thedeak08 (Jul 21, 2006)

This really sucks for those of us who aren't using those satellites. It would be cool is someone who also isn't using those satellites who did get the 6.3 upgrade would upload an image somewhere on here for all of us without it.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

It has to be soon, they have people who can't get their locals or international channels. They will want to roll out the fix quickly.


----------



## Skankboy (Nov 20, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> It has to be soon, they have people who can't get their locals or international channels. They will want to roll out the fix quickly.


Or just revert those people back to Version 3.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Skankboy said:


> Or just revert those people back to Version 3.


There is no easy way to go back to v3, short of a full system format


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

The last release that had multiswitch problem (3.1.1d/e) it took them about 4 weeks to identify, fix, test, and to start a new rollout.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

rminsk said:


> The last release that had multiswitch problem (3.1.1d/e) it took them about 4 weeks to identify, fix, test, and to start a new rollout.


See, now you're just using facts to make an educated guess. The post is specifically asking for wild guesses only. Please let's not bring facts into this.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

pkscout said:


> See, now you're just using facts to make an educated guess. The post is specifically asking for wild guesses only. Please let's not bring facts into this.


Opps. sorry about that. My wild guess is about e weeks where e = sum(0..infiinity) (1/n!) ~= 2.718281828459045235360287471352


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

They are starting up the rollout again this Sunday, September 24.


----------



## Skankboy (Nov 20, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> There is no easy way to go back to v3, short of a full system format


Tell us more professor! Why couldn't they send down version 3 again and install that?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Wouldn't they need to convert the database BACK to 3.x format in that case?


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

Bob_Newhart said:


> They are starting up the rollout again this Sunday, September 24.


They are not. The new rollout begins tomorrow morning at 0200 hours GMT.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Good news, but where did this info come from (20th, 24th and whatever will follow ?). Hopefully not a phone call to a D* CSR ..... 


Lije Baley said:


> They are not. The new rollout begins tomorrow morning at 0200 hours GMT.


----------



## thebarge (May 3, 2005)

Lije Baley said:


> They are not. The new rollout begins tomorrow morning at 0200 hours GMT.


Sweet! I'll start force dialing tonight when I get home!


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

The rollout will start again on Monday, 09/25/06, but will be halted again after only (2) installs.

Jim H.


----------



## Skankboy (Nov 20, 2002)

jhimmel said:


> The rollout will start again on Monday, 09/25/06, but will be halted again after only (2) installs.
> 
> Jim H.


Funny because it is true


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

That's odd I forced 12 calls and all of the Sudden Windows 3.11 for Worgroups is installed. Amazing


----------



## TheProton (Mar 31, 2004)

My guess is that if Tivo is responsible for the fix, and as I understand it they are, it may be a while. Tivo has a full plate right now with the release of the s3, the comcast deal, etc. I can't imagine that D* is at the top of the priority list right now since they are leaving Tivo anyway. Tivo is going to put a higher priority to customers that are expanding the relationship, not decreasing it...


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

I would like to be optimistic and say in a week or two. But, I think that those people that have the problem and call in and yell loud enough will be the recepients of a brand new, "improved" HD DVR from DirecTv that doesn't have the issue. Everyone else will just be allowed to stew in their own juices.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Skankboy said:


> Or just revert those people back to Version 3.


You would have them writing a whole process to reconvert the MFS database BACK to 3.x that could potentially make the unit a boat anchor rather than fixing the minor bugs and pushing out an update to the software they already are planning to roll out???

Wow...


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

It will resume on Friday October 13th at 12:01 AM.

All users (except those that have the current version) will report several issues that include but are not limited to:

Dual buffering no longer works
They no longer receive their OTA stations
Their wishlists have disappeared
Their menus have been reorganized


However on the bright side they will also comment that their locals (except for people in NY and LA) look at lot better and things seem faster.

When asked for their opinion on the new folder interface they'll say oh yeah I like that too.


----------



## no-blue-screen (Feb 14, 2005)

The update will resume on 9/12/2008, at which time they should have these issues fixed, then it will be halted again due to more issues. Finally, they will release another update which turns the HR10-250 into a large paper-weight, at which time you will be forced to switch to a D* + DVR or you will have to pay $10,000 to terminate your 50 year contract with D*


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What about the people who already have 6.3?


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow... 24 hours in and I find this to be a rather optomistic group. Personally, I'm voted for #4, but I certainly hope those 10 brave souls are right. 

To recap, as of 8:42 EDT on Thurs, slightly over 1/2 (61) believe it will be less than a month while 60 believe it will be over a month. I guess this is really a glass-half-full crowd.


----------



## ShiningBengal (Mar 19, 2001)

Lije Baley said:


> They are not. The new rollout begins tomorrow morning at 0200 hours GMT.


GMT 0200 would be at 9:00 AM EDT. Why would they use GMT time????


----------



## Lije Baley (May 12, 2004)

ShiningBengal said:


> GMT 0200 would be at 9:00 AM EDT. Why would they use GMT time????


Bingo! This is a WAG thread, correct? My post was just that, made up, concocted, without foundation.

As the earth rotates, the sun appears to move west. 0200 GMT is 2100 EDT and 1800 PDT (if GMT is also on Daylight time--that gets confusing). I did provide that as a hint that the post was a WAG.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

As the day has worn on, we've seen the balance really start to tip into the faithful/hopeful side. As for me, I'm sticking with option #4.


----------



## dropper (Jan 26, 2004)

The truth is, 6.3 probably will never be resumed, but a 6.3a will probably take its place.

Keith


----------



## no-blue-screen (Feb 14, 2005)

I chose option #4


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

For those of you that picked option 4, you can monitor the forecast to see when the first cold front will hit Hell at the following site: 
http://www.epodunk.com/cgi-bin/weatherInfo.php?locIndex=55275


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

dropper said:


> The truth is, 6.3 probably will never be resumed, but a 6.3a will probably take its place.


Nothing like being "technically correct" to drain the fun out of a silly thread.



alaskahill said:


> For those of you that picked option 4, you can monitor the forecast to see when the first cold front will hit Hell at the following site:
> http://www.epodunk.com/cgi-bin/weat...?locIndex=55275


I knew it!!! 60's and sunny, looks like our 1 week hopefuls are s*%# out of luck.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Everytime a Tivo gets its update, and angel gets its wings.


----------



## kroddy (Oct 31, 2001)

Lije Baley said:


> .
> 
> As the earth rotates, the sun appears to move west. 0200 GMT is 2100 EDT and 1800 PDT (if GMT is also on Daylight time--that gets confusing). ...


GMT (Greenwich Mean Time) does not change throughout the year... it was the "universal reference" time point until replaced by UTC (French for "Universal Coordinated Time", which can be regarded as the same thing for all practical purposes.

The United Kingdom uses GMT in the wintertime and BST (British Summer Time== GMT+1) from the last Sunday in March thru the last Saturday in October.

0200 GMT is 2200 EDT, 2100 EST, 1900 PDT, 1800 PST


----------



## Aethicus (Sep 20, 2006)

So my HR10-250 is running 3-1-5f-01-2-357 and it is SLOW compared to my other non HD DirectTivo S2 units.

BTW: I just completed a very painless upgrade to 80hrs of HD and 688hrs of SD by adding another 350G HD to my unit.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

The bug-fix/upgrade will come come as soon as I've given up all hope of ever getting an upgrade again. I'm not quite there, so everyone ... don't hold your breath yet.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

TheProton said:


> My guess is that if Tivo is responsible for the fix, and as I understand it they are, it may be a while. Tivo has a full plate right now with the release of the s3, the comcast deal, etc. I can't imagine that D* is at the top of the priority list right now since they are leaving Tivo anyway. Tivo is going to put a higher priority to customers that are expanding the relationship, not decreasing it...


Ummm.....So you are saying that a company that is under contract (and obviously has a defective product) will just ignore their obligations and/or put them on the back burner just because that contract may be coming to an end sometime in the future?


----------



## Skankboy (Nov 20, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> You would have them writing a whole process to reconvert the MFS database BACK to 3.x that could potentially make the unit a boat anchor rather than fixing the minor bugs and pushing out an update to the software they already are planning to roll out???
> 
> Wow...


New to sarcasm on the internet?

Wow...


----------



## bldxyz (Feb 8, 2002)

I chose option 4 because I stopped believing in 6.3 some time ago...

What, you say that some people have it? Lucky them. I believe that it is a mirage...


----------



## dtebbe (Aug 18, 2003)

There is no problem with the 6.3 rollout


----------



## davsherm (Feb 23, 2003)

dtebbe said:


> There is no problem with the 6.3 rollout


 :up: :up:


----------



## SeeD (Jun 19, 2005)

Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas!!

Santa will deliver ver 6.3 to only good boys and girls.....

Guess most of us are out of luck! 

Maybe he will bring us a nice FIOS?


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

dtebbe said:


> There is no problem with the 6.3 rollout


Look, it's Eric Shanks!!!!

I chose B. However, I would guess probably about the time the 100 HD channels come out.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

They'll come out with it about the time I get rid of my HR10-250 for an HR20.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

dtebbe said:


> There is no problem with the 6.3 rollout


Now thats funny!


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

"Everything is under control" - I LOVE it 

I see the cynics have finally won out and the consensus now stands at 130 guessing over a month and 118 hopeful to see something within a month. While 52/48% is a very GW Bush-like mandate for leadership, I think the cynics will win the electoral vote and be proven right in the end. And much like that election, no one leaves this mess happy.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

alaskahill said:


> It will resume on Friday October 13th at 12:01 AM.
> 
> All users (except those that have the current version) will report several issues that include but are not limited to:
> 
> ...


You forgot that in order to make the machine run faster they actually did a clear and delete everything as a convenience to users and so we can start out fresh!

And actually i think just having one ota tuner working would be more fun. that way, since we have no control over what is on what tuner, it would be like russian roulette as to whether or not the right tuner recorded the ota.


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

newsposter said:


> You forgot that in order to make the machine run faster they actually did a clear and delete everything as a convenience to users and so we can start out fresh!


But of course  It will also make the folders look less cluttered


----------



## vpalma (Sep 22, 2006)

I have 2 HR10-250s and was told last night that the upgrade to 6.3 will take place in October. I just connected my 2 stock HR10-250s via USB ethernet adapters for multi-room viewing & was advised that the upgrade will allow me to access the programming from either unit from the other.

Can anyone confirm this for me?


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

Markman07 said:


> That's odd I forced 12 calls and all of the Sudden Windows 3.11 for Worgroups is installed. Amazing


Now that was funny as h e double hockey sticks......


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

dtebbe said:


> There is no problem with the 6.3 rollout


That's the best Internet-laugh I've had in a long time!


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

vpalma said:


> I have 2 HR10-250s and was told last night that the upgrade to 6.3 will take place in October. I just connected my 2 stock HR10-250s via USB ethernet adapters for multi-room viewing & was advised that the upgrade will allow me to access the programming from either unit from the other.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this for me?


The official 6.3 spokesperson whose picture is is in this thread must have been subbing that day...

Nope, the upgrade won't give you that...


----------



## vpalma (Sep 22, 2006)

alaskahill said:


> The official 6.3 spokesperson whose picture is is in this thread must have been subbing that day...
> 
> Nope, the upgrade won't give you that...


As a notice in this, is it going to be possible at all to obtain the multi-room viewing capability or am I just wasting my time?


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

Who knows, but since this is the WAG thread, my guess would be no....


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

vpalma said:


> As a notice in this, is it going to be possible at all to obtain the multi-room viewing capability or am I just wasting my time?


not with the HD-tivo...but there are plans for units that do that...I think the latest launch date I heard was mid-2007...which means we might see them December 2008...


----------



## dave7101 (Jan 29, 2006)

I received 6.3a slices last night.... so it looks like the rollout resumes asap.


----------



## toohip (Apr 29, 2004)

Yep.. Last night


6.3a-01-2-357 tyDb 276884 09/23/06 02:43 772


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Hmm, looks like I will be spending an hour or so moving to the new version. I wish the heck that DirecTV would post a freaking changelog. Would be really handy since apparently we are part of a wide beta.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

dave7101 said:


> I received 6.3a slices last night.... so it looks like the rollout resumes asap.


Incorrect. I could give 2 sh*ts what is downloaded. Until they are authorizing installs, it is pure vaporware, as it has been for many many moons.


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

OK, so in the 5 days since this thread was started on the 20th, we have now heard one report of things restarting "this week" from Earl: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4413429

We've also heard the 10/4 date get kicked around a bit. If a mod out there could close the poll, it is no fair guessing at this point.

It looks like if Earl is right, we were under 1 week for it to resume, meaning my fellow cynics had it wrong. If the 10/4 date proves right, that'll be 3 weeks, so we get the (minimal) consolation of being correct.

As stated before, this thread is only about wild ass guessing, don't go bringing facts and keep in mind 6.3(a) is vaporware until it is on YOUR box


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

I've got it on mine (with a bit of hacking). Certainly not vaporware for me!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

First reported install: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4415153&&#post4415153


----------

